# Bulk salt in 5 Gal. Bucket Q's



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Anybody keep bulk salt stored in 5 gallon buckets? 
I wanted to know before I tried it. 
Will it turn into concrete if I keep them in my truck bed under a tonnue cover? Truck kept outside. Use lids or not? 

Also no magic salt in my area, so don't mention it.

Where to find about 40-50 used buckets?

Any input is helpful.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont understand, why would you want to store it in buckets? is it for your sander? or do you use it for walkways? if its for your walkways, i recommend using buckets, but only store what you use in one storm, to many things can go wrong, temp/ moisture ..... works well for me..... as for my sander bulk means bulk lol ...... also if you get one of those plastic gutter cleaners, it helps , when it comes to throwing the salt, works well... hope i helped you , good luck


----------



## NJConstruction (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey, I did this before I had the ability to have a bulk salt pile, it worked fine. I had some sit in buckets for quite a while and they break apart just fine when you dump them. Its a little hassle to get it set up, but when you hafta use the salt its one of the best setups I can imagine. If you need some buckets with lids, I probably have 20 or 30 of them around still. Shoot me an email, [email protected]. If you keep lids on them you can feel free to keep those buckets anywhere you want, indoor/outdoor, I didn't ever cover mine outside.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

> i dont understand, why would you want to store it in buckets? is it for your sander? or do you use it for walkways? if its for your walkways, i recommend using buckets, but only store what you use in one storm, to many things can go wrong, temp/ moisture ..... works well for me..... as for my sander bulk means bulk lol ...... also if you get one of those plastic gutter cleaners, it helps , when it comes to throwing the salt, works well... hope i helped you , good luck


This is for my 91 p.u. using a tailgate spreader with vibrator. Currently using bagged but could save lots on cost running bulk. Instead of storing bags under tonnue, I would keep buckets full of salt.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

You can buy them from the home depot for a couple of bucks.


----------



## KCAPXIS (Jan 7, 2006)

look at any resort or food resturant for buckets, a lot of food is shipped in 4 / 5 gal pails w/ lids. and should be free.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

KCAPXIS said:


> look at any resort or food resturant for buckets, a lot of food is shipped in 4 / 5 gal pails w/ lids. and should be free.


That's what I was thinking also. Home depot wants 3.47 + tax for one bucket. Times that buy by 40 = $148. Free is good. I could buy over 2 tons of salt for that Maybe if it would snow more than once in the last 40 days I could afford buying, but I am one broke dude.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

when i first unloaded the like 10 pallets of rock salt and calcium we emptied all the broken bags in 5 gallon buckets and its fine still now


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

painters usually have a few empty paint buckets


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

I have put bulk salt in buckets. Make sure you don't put any wet or moist salt in buckets if left outside they turn to rock. But you still break them up. 1 cu yd of salt is about 35 five gallon buckets.


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

I keep a bulk pile. What I found to work good was using 30ish gallon rubbermaid tote. I then use a 5 gallon bucket to shovel it out into the spreader until I can lift it. It weighs around 300lbs full. I also keep a scoop for small applications. It has worked for me. 

The problems with this set up is if you want to put lids on them you will have to bungee the tops because the sides get pushed out and the lids don't sit perfect. You said you have a truck cover so that won't be an issue for you. Also make sure you put the tote in the back of the truck before you start loading it. that 300lbs is tuff to lift up onto the tail gate. Hope it helps


----------



## dumper (Jan 5, 2005)

I have hundreds here, located in north Jersey, can give you fifty or so if you pick up.

I get them from a wholesale bakery. They get icing and other ingredients, and I get all I want for free.


----------



## snowguy21 (Dec 31, 2005)

if you put wet salt in buckets it WILL get hard in a month or two. i did it for years. i had to dry it out before puting it in buckets. lay out the salt in the sun for a day while you rake it around to dry it out as best as you can. then put in buckets. i just bought a sander so i never have to waste my time drying salt ever again. decause it really S*CKS to do.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

If you want buckets, go to a local construction site when they are hanging and finishing drywall. They throw out hundreds of buckets depending on the size of the site.


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

EIB said:


> If you want buckets, go to a local construction site when they are hanging and finishing drywall. They throw out hundreds of buckets depending on the size of the site.


But dont take any buckets in the woods with lids on them


----------



## Rogerplows (Aug 24, 2005)

*Great minds think alike*

_I keep a bulk pile. What I found to work good was using 30ish gallon rubbermaid tote. I then use a 5 gallon bucket to shovel it out into the spreader until I can lift it. It weighs around 300lbs full. I also keep a scoop for small applications. It has worked for me.

The problems with this set up is if you want to put lids on them you will have to bungee the tops because the sides get pushed out and the lids don't sit perfect. You said you have a truck cover so that won't be an issue for you. Also make sure you put the tote in the back of the truck before you start loading it. that 300lbs is tuff to lift up onto the tail gate. Hope it helps_

FIREMAN Q
I do the exact same thing that you just described. It's amazing how great minds think alike. Get ready boys.......let the games begin Saturday night! Woohooooooooooo!


----------



## Dieselman19 (Oct 26, 2003)

i have done this for the first time this winter and EVERYTIME i went to uuse the salt it was frozen, so i switched to buying a treated salt, magic salt wont freeze. Maybe you eill have a different experience then i did becuase you eill keep the salt under a tonue cover, mine was left out in the open bed of my truck, good luck


----------



## bjucka2 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Buckets*

Dont know if you still check replys to this or not, but check wi9th contractors for the buckets, home depot gets 5 bucks apeice for them. Drywall contractors are your best bet, their compound comes in five gallon buckets and they use a lot of it. They usually get thrown away when the compound is gone.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes , I'm still reading responses. And still rounding up free buckets. I'm getting used 5 gal pickle buckets. Thanks for all the replies so far.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

bjucka2 said:


> Dont know if you still check replys to this or not, but check wi9th contractors for the buckets, home depot gets 5 bucks apeice for them. Drywall contractors are your best bet, their compound comes in five gallon buckets and they use a lot of it. They usually get thrown away when the compound is gone.


Actually drywallers are probally your worst guy to go looking for free buckets.
There mud comes in boxes and then is dumped into a bucket for mixing. They hang on to there buckets. 
Now painters, they go threw buckets.


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

The place that i get my buckets are from a car wash. They sell the 5gal with lids for like .50 a piece here, i also buy the pvc 55gal and store some salt in those.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

G.M.Landscaping said:


> This is for my 91 p.u. using a tailgate spreader with vibrator. Currently using bagged but could save lots on cost running bulk. Instead of storing bags under tonnue, I would keep buckets full of salt.


oh, i see what you need them for now, i think youll be fine with buckets then, i would try to find a local builder that uses alot of wall compound.. most get thrown away when empty.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

So when you guys go and buy your salt do they deliver it or do you have to pick it up? If you have to pick it up do you put it directly in buckets or do you have to get a load dumped in your truck, bring it back and then put it in buckets?


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

I just go pick it up. The delivery charge from where I get it is $100. As far as what to put it in, I found the best thing is the fiber bags that your grass seed comes in. They work great. I put 50lbs in each bag and stack it on a pallet. When I need it I just put the pallet in my truck and off I go. I can stack 1500lbs of salt on each Pallet. have done this for two years now.


----------



## 2guysandaplow (Jul 7, 2006)

*need help*

where do i get a sander


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

What are you putting it on? They come in several sizes and configurations.

Actually, I'd suggest starting a new thread for this.


----------



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

how bout finding a construction company, i do the same thing with my tailgate spreader, buy bulk and put it in buckets. My dad has owned a construction company for 25+ years and would keep his hydraulic fluid buckets around the yard...i must have 75 of them...i clean then out with lysol and water and then work great....just another thought


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

Anybody know exactly how much weight in Rock Salt a 5g bucket is?


----------



## RevelationL&S (Feb 19, 2018)

Btw, trugreen sells rock salt by the pallet. I store it in the 50lb bags they come in. I fill one of those big rectangular totes from HD when I am about to use them. It holds 10 bags/250lbs. Easy. I put another 10 bags square in the back of the truck to shred and spread when the time is right. Have only ever had a couple bags with tears in them. Nothing that was a problem.


----------

